# Kunde und Know How Protect



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2005)

Habe einen Kunden der möchte das ich mehrere Bausteine die mit einem Know How Protect versehen habe öffne. Er habe das Programm ja schließlich bezahlt. Den Know How Schutzes habe reingemacht damit mir erstens niemand an diesen Kernfunktionen rumschraubt und vor allem damit mir sie Niemand klaut. Sie sind so geschrieben das sie nur auf der CPU lauffähig sind. Die Bausteine wurden von mir ausreichend Dokumentiert damit jeder sie anparametrieren kann. Ich denke das ich sie nicht ohne Know How Schutz abliefern muß, sonst müßte ja auch jede Siemens Function aus der Standard Library freigegeben werden. Wie seht ihr das ? Und wie ist das Rechtlich. Bezahlt hat der Kunde meiner Meinung nach eine Software die seine Maschine nach Funktionbeschreibung bediehnt.


----------



## MatMer (15 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich kann dazu leider nichts sagen, aber nutz mal die Suchfunktion ich glaube das das Thema hier schon öfters diskutiert wurde.

Leider kann ich sonst nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## drfunfrock (16 Dezember 2005)

Was hast du denn vertraglich ausgemacht? Das gilt in erster Linie.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2005)

Vertraglich wurde gar nichts ausgemacht. Und mündlich in der Hinsicht auch nichts !!!


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2005)

Wenn explizit im Rahmen des Urheberrechts nichts ausgehandelt wurde, dann hat der Kunde schlechte Karten, dann verbleibt die Verfügungsgewalt beim Autor und der Kunde hat lediglich ein Nutzungrecht erworben, so sollte es normalerweise sein. Etwas anders sieht die Sache ggf. bei Werkverträgen aus. Sind Verwertungsrechte seitens des Kunden nicht ausgehandelt worden, dann hat der Kunde aber auch hier schlechte Karten aber auch nicht immer. Wenn also Verwertungsrechte beim Autor verbleiben, dann hat dieser das alleinige Bestimmungsrecht. Der Autor kann die Software verschließen, er ist lediglich verpflichtet die Schnittstellen offen zu legen, damit der Kunde in der Lage ist z.B. Ergänzungen vorzunehmen. Ein Produzent kann sich also eine Anlage errichten lassen um damit ein bestimmtes Produkt herzustellen, er darf die Anlage samt Software aber nicht kopieren um eine zweite Produktionslinie zu errichten.
Problematisch wird die Sache, wenn der Autor einer Software ein Unterlieferant eines Maschinenherstellers ist. Zwar kann der Käufer einer Maschine kein Verwertungsrecht an der Software geltend machen. Wenn es sich aber um eine Serienmaschine handelt, dann wird wohl der Maschinenhersteller darauf bedacht sein, die Verwertungsrechte an der Software zu halten, dann wird's schwierig für den Autor, wenn er keinen hieb- und stichfesten Vertrag hat.
Ganz problematisch kann die Sache werden, wenn in bestimmten Fällen hinsichtlich des zu schützenden Know-Hows nichts vereinbart wurde. Wenn man von sich überzeugt ist, das man bestimmte Softwarestrukturen bessere für sich behalten will, als diese öffentlich zu stellen, so sollte man im vorhinein entspechende Vereinbarungen treffen, sonst wird das meist ein Schuß, der nach hinten los geht, es sein denn, es ist schon vorher klar, das es bei einem einzigen Softwaregeschäft mit diesem Kunden bleibt.

Gruß Barnee


----------



## Ralle (19 Dezember 2005)

Im Notfall kann man auch die Bausteine öffnen und im Gegenzug dazu alle Kommentare löschen. Damit können viele schon nichts mehr anfangen und wer es trotzdem kann, der hat auch keine Probleme mit dem KnowHow-Schutz. Solche Dingen hängen immer auch vom Verhältnis zum Kunden ab. Vielleicht lohnt ein Streit darüber gar nicht?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2005)

Manche Programmierer denken sie haben was ganz besonderes erfunden was unbedingt geschützt werden muß.
Oft sind es nur durchschnittliche Normalprogramme und schlechteres.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht gute Programmierer wollen kaum was verstecken. Zumal der Schutz kein Schutz ist.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2005)

Ich weiss garnicht ob für uns Programmierer das oder die richtige Bezeichnung ist?????

Step7 und aller anderer Kram von Rockwell usw. sind ja keine Hochsprachen oder???????


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2005)

*blabla*

tu nich so gescheit! mit "deiner" art programmeirung bringste maximal nen pc zum absturz. mit ner sps kannste viel mehr kaputtmachen wenn ein fehler ist


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2005)

Elton erst ..... dann ....... oder besser lesen


----------



## Ralle (27 Dezember 2005)

@Gast

Da hast du zwar pauschal erstmal Recht, aber wenn du in einer Anlage deines Mitbewerbers, deine Bauteine 1 zu 1 wiederentdeckst und die dich bei Angeboten immer schön unterbieten, dann denkst du evt. auch irgenwann, "Die sollen sich ihre Standarbausteine besser selber schreiben". Sowas ist aber nicht die Regel, deshalb ist bei mir auch fast alles offen.


----------

